# MicroSoft announces the PlayStation 6



## BORTZ (May 22, 2019)

_In Major Blow To Sony’s Upcoming PlayStation 5, Microsoft Announces PlayStation 6



 
_​


> The PlayStation 6 will also seriously upend Sony’s former dominance in the software department, giving Microsoft access to the huge array of popular PlayStation-exclusive titles such as _Uncharted_ and _God Of War_. If that wasn’t a big enough slap in the face to Sony, it was revealed during the announcement that the PlayStation 6 will be backwards compatible with all PlayStation games, including the PlayStation 5. Ouch. After the struggles of the Xbox One, Microsoft needed to swing for the fences, and it looks like they just hit it out of the park.
> 
> It remains to be seen how Sony responds to getting leapfrogged by Microsoft like this. Some Sony fanboys are already insisting the PlayStation 5 will be better than the PlayStation 6, but it’s going to be a hard sell when the 5 is inferior in every technological sense and has no exclusive games. Sony’s best hope to stay relevant may be appealing to completionist gamers who will want to own both a PlayStation 5 and a PlayStation 6, but no matter what happens, it seems like they will be fighting for second place. By losing out on the next generation of PlayStations to Microsoft, Sony’s place at the top of the console market may have just come to an end.



Man I really do not know how to feel about this. On one hand I am kinda a Sony fanboy. I really thought I was just going to buy the PS5 and be happy about it. But just when I thought that Microsoft had lost its competitive edge, they pull a genius stunt like this one. Now if I buy a PS5 I will be a generation behind from the word "Go!" I thought that Sony and MicroSoft working together on that cloud gaming service would be good for the industry. I never expected things to turn out like this. 

On the other hand, It might be cool to see some exclusive games finally on a MicroSoft product. God of War, Horizon, Uncharted... This joke has gotten away from me. 

I know a lot of you are with in your own world with the Switch, and I don't blame you. How do you guys feel about it? Do you think this new PS6 stands a chance against the Google Stadia?

 Source


----------



## AmandaRose (May 22, 2019)

Fake because we all know Microsoft number their consoles in a weird manner like the second Xbox being Xbox 360 and the third Xbox being rather strangely named Xbox One. So if this was true by default it would have to be named PlayStation Zero.


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Fake because we all know Microsoft number their consoles in a weird manner like the second Xbox being Xbox 360 and the third Xbox being rather strangely named Xbox One. So if this was true by default it would have to be named PlayStation Zero.



its simple really

Xbox -1
Xbox 0
Xbox 1


what doesn't make sense about that?


----------



## EmulateLife (May 22, 2019)

This is fake, they're really making the Playstation 69.


----------



## NoNAND (May 22, 2019)

NoNAND announces the BortzANATOR 2.


----------



## CORE (May 23, 2019)

*Atari Jagulator Do The Math!*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2019)

*NancyDS mode*

Is it real ? Can i play WiiU and Xbox 360 games on it ?
Does it have Youtube,Hulu,Nintendo Shop and Sony Store on it ?


----------



## BORTZ (May 23, 2019)

I just can't believe Sony didn't think of doing this first


----------



## grey72 (May 23, 2019)

The lack of 8k support is concerning


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 26, 2019)

One of the first things I noticed when looking at the replies is that Bortz doesn’t like anything in this thread


----------



## EmulateLife (May 26, 2019)

Meanwhile Nintendo working on it's next home console the Wii Us.


----------



## Harumyne (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2019)

Xbox 1
Xbox 360
Xbox One

So naturally, the next Xbox will be called:
Xbox Three-Sixty


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2019)

Let's go with the Atari Jugular!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 9, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Xbox 1
> Xbox 360
> Xbox One
> 
> ...


More like the Xbox Get In The Van


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)

While MicroSoft is distracted trying to outdo Sony, maybe Apple can slip in and make the iBox a thing. Oh wait it actually is... but why the heck is it styled after a damn cheesegrater?!
No thanks. I'll stick to my Nintendo PSP instead.


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 10, 2019)

But can it run crysis


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 3, 2020)

Its bad. Bad console. UNLESS THEY PORT KNACK LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. KNACK 2.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> Its bad. Bad console. UNLESS THEY PORT KNACK LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. KNACK 2.


Necro


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Necro


Bad. We isn't supposed to do that.

lul


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

@Flame 

Would you be so nice please......


----------

